# Holst's other works



## Marco01 (Apr 18, 2009)

Everyone seems to have heard, or at least know of, Holst's Planets, and rightly so I say 

However, what about his other work? Do you have a favourite? I haven't heard much to be honest, but what I have heard I like. Holst himself said that he didn't consider The Planets to be his best piece of work, so, in his opinion, what do you think might have been?

Of eveything I have heard, excluding The Planets, I would say my favourite is St Paul's Suite.

All four parts, each of which are quite different, can be heard here:











Intermezzo (Part III) is probably my favourite in this piece. It reminds me of some of Bartok's Romanian/Hungarian pieces, although I can't put my finger on which at the moment.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The tone poem Indra, St. Pauls Suite, Invocation for Cello and Orchestra, Egdon Heath just to name a few...


----------



## toughcritic (Jan 22, 2007)

I like his music, it tends to get too upbeat and overly simplistic at times, but overall quite refreshing. Thanks for posting the links, I haven't seen that on youtube before.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

toughcritic said:


> I like his music, it tends to get too upbeat and overly simplistic at times, but overall quite refreshing. Thanks for posting the links, I haven't seen that on youtube before.


Too upbeat and overly simplistic? Please explain...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Holst seemed to have been a man of many facets and had a considerable ability to write in many genres.

I too have the _St Paul's Suite _(for string orchestra), and agree it is an excellent work, particularly how he uses counterpoint (weaving a melody with _Greensleeves_) in the final movement.

Coupled with _The Planets _on the Naxos CD I have is _The Mystic Trumpeter_, a work for soprano & orchestra, with words from the poetry of Walt Whitman. It is comparable to, say, Britten's _Serenade for tenor, horn and strings_. It's quite an accessible work, with influences of Wagner & Richard Strauss.

I also remember hearing the chamber opera _Savitri_ from a tape I borrowed from the local library about a decade ago. It really seemed even more modern & wierd compared to _The Planets _or _St Pauls_. It showed his interest in Indian culture and language. Quite idiosyncratic. I would like to get it, but haven't seen it on the shelves anywhere.

As for the other works Tapkaara mentions, I haven't heard them. I know that Holst considered _Egdon Heath _to be his finest work. He's definitely a composer worth exploring, and his style seems to be more diverse than say, Elgar or Vaughan Williams. I would compare his facility/ability to compose more to Britten, but unlike him, he could not make a living solely from music, as English classical music was still in it's infancy, in terms of public interest & international exposure, anyway...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

*The Perfect Fool* - great stuff, and St Paul's Suite and the other two suites.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I ran across (and purchased) this CD

http://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Holst-Cotswolds-Symphony-etc/dp/B00000JQMP

of Holst's Cotswold's Symphony and really like it. Yes, it is a bit pedestrian and academic. Nothing too showy. Just a nice romp through the English countryside. But it is well worth a listen.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

The Cotswolds Symphony is an early work, and perhaps little more than ambitious juvenilia. It's not bad, but I don't return to it too often.

Mind you, Holst is one of my favorite composers. When he matured, I think he blossomed into a great musical mind and a singularly talented orchestrator.

I'm still curious as to why Tough Critic finds his music to be occasionally "too upbeat and overly simplistic."


----------

